# Movistar With Benefits-MWB



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi folks

Has anyone any experience of the company " MWB " for internet service?

Cheers


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Has anyone any experience of the company " MWB " for internet service?
> 
> Cheers


They are a reseller so avoid !
If you have a Telefonica landline then the safest option for internet etc is via Movistar IMO.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheers

Haven't got anything-landline, internet nor indeed a front doormat!!!- and my consideration of them was partly that they deal with their customers in English

The search continues

Was thinking of wireless net but every provider I see of that type of service either has rubbish speed, do not allow unlimited or the price is prohibitive

Another reason I was considering MWB is they do a no annual contract €35 a month internet only deal-I do not think Movistar themselves do that deal. ( I was thinking if it turned out to be crap service at least I can walk away)


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Cheers
> 
> Haven't got anything-landline, internet nor indeed a front doormat!!!- and my consideration of them was partly that they deal with their customers in English
> 
> ...


Ok understand but are you in a rush ?
If not then let's take the time to study your options further, do any of the houses in your area have a small dish mounted up on a pole ? ( about the size of a small dinner plate)


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes.
However so far any small dish type systems for which I gave got information either has a low download speed, download limits or is prohibitively expensive


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Yes.
> However so far any small dish type systems for which I gave got information either has a low download speed, download limits or is prohibitively expensive


Ah! I was hoping that it would be the same as our area that many are now using, oh well .........

Just had another gander at that MWB and on paper it looks ok, its just that in the past resellers had a very bad name.
MWB seem to be quite open and upfront about what they do though so it may well pay to give them a call ?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah think that's the way to go, thanks VF

I was gonna do their non contract internet only option

I always divide the advertised speed by about 3 so around 7/8 would be ok and if it was a lot worse, give it a go for a few months then try elsewhere


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

Have a look at the Movistar Fusion option. Although we do not yet have fibre optic with them, for around 47 euros a month, it includes unlimited free calls to National numbers and also includes a SIM card with 200 free minutes calls, including mobiles and 2GB roaming. They also have good offers on iphones, I included an iphone 6s with the contract spread over 2 years which cost me 100 euros less than if I had paid in full via Apple


----------

